# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Austrália 2010/2011)



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

*Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica 2010/2011 na subregião Austrália*







*Época*
A época nesta região  inicia-se oficialmente a *1 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*.

*Trajectos*






*Vigilância e Alertas*
Esta região divide-se em várias zonas, tendo por isso vários centros responsáveis pelos alertas e avisos. Nomeadamente 3 australianos, um indonésio e outro na Papua-Nova Guiné.







*Link's úteis:*

- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Perth
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Darwin
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Brisbane
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

*Ciclone Yasi*

Depois da zona Nordeste da Austrália ter sido fustigada por inundações, essa área vai ser assolada pelo forte Ciclone Yasi, neste momento com categoria 5.








> SEVERE TC YASI IS A LARGE AND VERY POWERFUL TROPICAL CYCLONE AND POSES AN EXTREMELY SERIOUS THREAT TO LIFE AND PROPERTY WITHIN THE WARNING AREA, ESPECIALLY BETWEEN PORT DOUGLAS AND TOWNSVILLE.
> 
> THIS IMPACT IS LIKELY TO BE MORE LIFE THREATENING THAN ANY EXPERIENCED DURING RECENT GENERATIONS.
> 
> ...



http://www.bom.gov.au


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2011 às 01:11)

Tropical Cyclone Yasi:



Earth Observatory

*On February 1, 2011, Tropical Cyclone Yasi continued on its path toward Queensland, Australia.*


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2011 às 01:57)

Imagem das 00:30z


----------



## romeupaz (2 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

Que monstro... está a chegara a terra precisamente AGORA

Comparado com o continente americano





e com o Katrina





fonte: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...around-the-world/story-fn7ik2te-1225998762870


----------



## kelinha (2 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

Coitados destes australianos, não têm descanso...


----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2011 às 14:26)




----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2011 às 14:29)




----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2011 às 14:32)




----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2011 às 14:44)

Algumas fotos recentes:








http://www.news.com.au/


----------

